# Torque Pro App, and what values to monitor



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I just got myself an OBDII Bluetooth adapter and the Torque Pro App, which if you haven't heard of it, connects to your ECU and can read all sorts of cool things like oil temp, coolant temp, battery voltage, etc, and was curious if you guys could tell me what I should be monitoring, and what values they should be at. For example, if I should check my oil temperature, and what it should be.

Here are some of the options that might be useful.

-Actual Engine % Torque
-Air Fuel Ratio (Commanded)
-Air Fuel Ratio (Measured)
-Catalyst Temp (Bank 1 Sensor 1)
-Catalyst Temp (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
-Catalyst Temp (Bank 2 Sensor 1)
-Catalyst Temp (Bank 2 Sensor 2)
-CO2 in g/km (Average)
-CO2 in g/km (Instantaneous)
-DPF Temp
-EGR Commanded
-Engine Coolant Temp
-Engine Load
-Engine Load (Absolute)
-Engine Oil Temp
-Engine Reference Torque
-Exhaust Gas Temp 1
-Exhaust Gas Temp 2
-Fuel Flow Rate (Hour/Minute)
-Fuel Pressure
-Fuel Rail Pressure
-Fuel Rate
-Fuel Trim Bank (All different Banks and Sensors)
-Intake Air Temp
-Intake Manifold Pressure
-Mass Air Flow Rate
-O2 Sensor 1-8 Equivalence Ratio/Wide Range Voltage
-O2 Volts (All different Banks and Sensors)
-Timing Advance
-Transmission Temp
-Control Module Voltage
-Volumetric Efficiency

I excluded things like Engine RPM, Speed, etc since they're irrelevant to the post. Which of these should I be monitoring, and where can I find what they should be at (APR Stage 1)? For example, what is my Fuel Pressure supposed to be at, so I know if it's off?

Also, I tested my boost earlier since I have yet to get an actual boost gauge, and it said I was running just over 19psi. Does that sound right for an APR Stage 1 flash?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Checkers10160 said:


> So I just got myself an OBDII Bluetooth adapter and the Torque Pro App, which if you haven't heard of it, connects to your ECU and can read all sorts of cool things like oil temp, coolant temp, battery voltage, etc, and was curious if you guys could tell me what I should be monitoring, and what values they should be at. For example, if I should check my oil temperature, and what it should be.
> 
> I excluded things like Engine RPM, Speed, etc since they're irrelevant to the post. Which of these should I be monitoring, and where can I find what they should be at (APR Stage 1)? For example, what is my Fuel Pressure supposed to be at, so I know if it's off?
> 
> Also, I tested my boost earlier since I have yet to get an actual boost gauge, and it said I was running just over 19psi. Does that sound right for an APR Stage 1 flash?


Hey mate.. monitoring is helpful when you are trying to diagnose a specific problem and depending on what that is.. the values to monitor will be different. 19 psi on the APR flash is right around what I see on most scenarios (different depending on engine load). What you should be looking for in regards to pressure is the difference between Request versus Actual (if you can output those two). You want these two values to match or be very close, rather than hitting a specific number.

Long term fuel trims are good to check to see where you are sitting in terms of ECU adjustment... Anything in the positive range means the ECU is adding fuel to adjust for unmetered air getting in... while a negative value indicates a rich condition (stuck injector, bad MAF, etc).

Hope that helps get you started :beer:


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what I usually have running. I've never really used the app to "Log" anything. Just for checking on general things really. Comes in most handy for reading codes and clearing them. The only useful gauge style to me is the half-dial with min and max readings like below.

The MAF should hit around 200 g/s per sec just before redline in third gear at full throttle.
For timing advance, you don't want to see negative numbers.


I'm pretty sure the oil temp and trans temp won't work on a 225. Same for the Air\Fuel ratio readings.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

mr.ramsey said:


> This is what I usually have running. I've never really used the app to "Log" anything. Just for checking on general things really. Comes in most handy for reading codes and clearing them. The only useful gauge style to me is the half-dial with min and max readings like below.
> 
> The MAF should hit around 200 g/s per sec just before redline in third gear at full throttle.
> For timing advance, you don't want to see negative numbers.
> ...


Pretty slick output.. seems you are running a tad rich. If AMU engine code, then your O2 is a narrow band sensor so the output is an average rather than a true reading from a wide-band sensor... Still good for diagnosing a long term condition :beer:

What is going on under the hood that you are hitting nearly 30 psi and pulling the same on vacuum???? I am curious if the sensor is accounting for atmosphere pressure?


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm running a modshack mofo and 4 bar fpr. Need to pick up an adjustable fpr to see if I can get the fuel trim back to 0 but she runs good at -4.

Boost wise, i'm running revo stage 2 and it usually hits and holds between 21-25 psi according to my gauge. The Torque app indeed shows a bit more. I always wrote it off to it using the MAP sensor rather than real pressure but maybe it is the atmospheric pressure that causes the difference. There's probably a way to account for that in the Torque app options somewhere. It's a very thorough app and for $30 including the bluetooth adapter, you can't beat it.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently my timing advance does run negative a little bit, about -9 (I don't know what unit it's measured in). What does that mean? Here is a screenshot from earlier tonight. Most of the data is from 3rd and 4th, passing someone (In a passing zone). I calculated the MAF to about 190 g/s so that sounds right, and I know my car runs a little col (About 75C when driving, 90C when sitting for a while). 22lbs of boost seems a little high for a Stage 1 flash, especially for APR, but I guess it's possible. But there's no way I'm making 300HP, I must've entered the vehicle weight wrong or something. My main concern is the timing advance though. What do these numbers mean, and what are the consequences of mine sometimes being negative?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Timing numbers max/min don't mean squat unless you have an rpm and throttle position to go with it. That's why you usually only worry about timing at WOT and log a full gear run. Boost values are calculated from the MAF readings and don't use the MAP sensor readings at all (since it's not a true MAP and can't read vacuum). This causes them to be inaccurate and pretty useless too. AFR readings from narrow band cars don't work (mine doesn't even show a reading in Torque on my AMU 225), but works perfectly on wideband cars. As for logging:*RPM* (so you can graph the logs out), MAF, timing, coolant and intake temps are about all Torque is good for(logging wise) unless you start comparing 0-60 and 0-100 times with different mods on the same stretch of road. Volts is nice if you're diagnosing a charging issue, and the fuel trims are a little odd, mislabeled, don't match up with VAG COM stored values, etc. Otherwise, you need VAG COM for anything more gritty (timing pull, true MAP readings, calculated EGT's, etc).


----------

